# Maltese Rescue California?



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

An acquaintance is considering adopting through Maltese Rescue California. Does anyone know anything about this organization? Thanks!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Bless her! But I have no information.


----------



## beausmom (Jul 27, 2006)

I have nothing but good things to say about the organization. I rescued my Cody from them almost two years ago when he was about 6 months old. Someone had listed him on Craig's List and the rescue convinced the current owner to surrender him. When I brought him home he was already potty trained and is the sweetest, best socialized little guy. 

I have not been very good about updating my profile, but I will add a picture.


----------

